

Facebook has superior 'Circles' - currywurst
http://www.donny.in/notes/FacebookSuperiorCircles.html

======
rbright
People often seem to confuse "different" with "worse." I wonder why this is.
Circles are also "simple to reason about" – i.e., everyone in the circle gets
the post. It's just different from Facebook in that circles are asynchronous,
so it feels a bit foreign. Different, not worse. It's arguably better since it
also supports Twitter-style following with a single, unified mechanism.

~~~
currywurst
What I wanted to say is that it is easier for the _recipients_ of the post to
reason about.

That said, they should really start suggesting people to follow ala Twitter.
With so little friends inside, my stream is kinda empty!

~~~
rbright
I get your point, but I think that's simple too: you received the post because
it was sent to you. Or in Google's vocabulary: because you were in the circle
it was shared with. I can agree though, that this slightly more confusing than
the Facebook model: because your friend posted it.

I really like the idea of suggesting Google+ "celebrities" to follow; you
should suggest it with the feedback tool. I recommend Tom. :)

    
    
      http://profiles.google.com/myspacetom

